# 5 weeks and counting on my background check.



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have applied to be an uber driver and my background check seems to be taking longer than it should. I have had the same day job and lived at the same address for 15 years. I am a teacher and get checked every 5 years with fingerprinting and those come back in a week. I email Checkr and only get form responses back. Any advice?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Marksb_2000 said:


> I have applied to be an uber driver and my background check seems to be taking longer than it should. I have had the same day job and lived at the same address for 15 years. I am a teacher and get checked every 5 years with fingerprinting and those come back in a week. I email Checkr and only get form responses back. Any advice?


Yes it should only take 7-10 business days, mine was held up for a few weeks as well. First I had to email Uber Support to get the background check consent link and then email Checkr as my DMV background report incorrectly said "suspended". I would keep contact with Checkr and ensure your submission wasn't misplaced etc. Have you checked the status online as well?


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I check my status online several times a day. I get only canned responses from both Uber and Checkr


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine took a while, everything else was set as I recall so I'm like is it lost or something? I finally got it processed. I kept trying to log in to see if I'm missing something. You're set when you can log in.


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I can do that. When I log on to the drivers app it says I have all materials in and I will be notified. I went by the Uber office in Atl today and they said there is nothing they can do.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe a commission change is on the way and they are stalling to on board you at new structure.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dude, they are doing you a favor, if you are planning on driving X it's an invitation to lose money.


----------



## wspanic33 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mine took 8 weeks. Lyft took less than 5 days.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I applied for my background check at 2:00pm and I got the approval emails back by 8:30pm. Uber informed me the next morning that I was accepted.


----------



## irmogirl (Nov 17, 2015)

Find the Checkr email and see if you can find your info. I couldn't after 4 weeks and it turns out something on Checkr didn't have it right. Miraculously after emailing them, my information showed up and was approved a couple days later.


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I only get cut and paste form emails from them


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Super does have a live chat during certain hours you should try, that or run to their office. I'd log in before going those routes, I hope you start this week!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

My background check (if any) less than 9 hrs 
fill out application online at 11 PM picked up my iphone from uber office 9 AM this was more than 3 years ago


----------



## irmogirl (Nov 17, 2015)

Look at the bottom of the email. I believe there should be a place that says something about checking the status.


----------



## antek227 (Nov 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Yes it should only take 7-10 business days, mine was held up for a few weeks as well. First I had to email Uber Support to get the background check consent link and then email Checkr as my DMV background report incorrectly said "suspended". I would keep contact with Checkr and ensure your submission wasn't misplaced etc. Have you checked the status online as well?


How did it incorrectly say suspended. Lyft approved me. Still waiting uber. Checkr status says suspended. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

antek227 said:


> How did it incorrectly say suspended. Lyft approved me. Still waiting uber. Checkr status says suspended. Anyone know what that means?


Checkr just said they had some issues with the DMV check which they've fixed lol no details. I haven't had any issues on my driving record, but again I would just stay on Checkr for clarification.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine took a long time it will come eventually


----------

